

Parameter Optimization with Zipline, PiCloud, StarCluster, and IPython Parallel - twiecki
http://blog.quantopian.com/zipline_in_the_cloud/

======
cdgore
Great article. I've recently been looking into doing parallel optimization
with python and found this article on convex optimization useful as well:
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-
optimizep...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-
optimizepythoncloud1/index.html)

